

Predicting our next president: data says Sanders vs. Trump - simonamarie
http://presidential.io/app.html

======
ocdtrekkie
Basing this on Internet traffic seems... overly simplistic. Particularly on
the Republican end, a lot of people simply don't do social and stuff. Or even
go online. And of course, Bernie is going to top the charts because he's an
Internet crowd favorite, so the results there are skewed as well.

